# PC or Mac?



## Majimaune (Nov 6, 2009)

Right what does everyone here use? It is always interesting to find out.

I, myself, am a Mac user since June when I bought myself a nifty little Macbook Pro. Still use a PC (desktop) on occasion but it always seems slow and clunky now.

Also, thought you PC people might enjoy this... http://www.smh.com.au/digital-life/...an-life-with-the-mac-monks-20091103-huew.html


----------



## Tillane (Nov 6, 2009)

Ah, Charlie Brooker.  One of the funniest columnists out there - his is the first article I look for in my Guardian.

I'm a...no.  No, I refuse to use that horrible, weebly little catchphrase.  I _use_ a PC.  Yes, Macs may well be (are) more reliable, less spam/virus susceptible and all the rest.  However, PCs are cheaper, more adaptable (try upgrading a Mac...) and less hassle to fix.  Plus they actually encourage you to learn about the hardware.

That said, I will not be rushing out to buy Windows 7.  I don't doubt for a second that it's a whole ton better than XP (and so much better than Vista that it's just untrue), but I don't _need_ it.  And the adverts suck so, _so_ badly, btw...


----------



## Sparrow (Nov 6, 2009)

I use a Mac, almost from the beginning.
I was one of the first to get my hands on a Power Macintosh 7100... gawd I loved that thing.  I've had the same iBook (800mhz) for years and the thing is practically bullet proof.  There's some stuff I wish I would have held on to just for nostalgia sake.  Those cool Apple speakers I used with my 7100, the software boxes... Bryce1, Kai's PowerTools, Photoshop v2.5, Illustrator 5.5, Myst, Zork, ElectricImage... those were the days... when 40mbs of ram would cost you a weeks wages.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 6, 2009)

Heh.  Great article.  

And I'm with Mr. Brooker.  I _hate _Macs.  I _hate _Apple products.  I'm just not interested.  

I hate Microsoft too, but I can't be bothered using Linux.  So I get what I deserve.  

And I agree, Til.  I won't be buying Windows 7, because I don't _need _it.  I'm satisfied with XP.  When I finally upgrade this system to something better -- and I promise you that when I do, it will _not _be slow and clunky -- I'll get it, but until then, I'm fine where I am.  By then, the inevitable bugs will mostly have been ironed out.  

And the adverts make me want to punch the TV.  But then, so do _most _adverts, which is why I press mute during the ad breaks, and go and do something else.  Not that I watch much TV anyway...


----------



## Tillane (Nov 6, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> I _hate _Apple products.


You know, I hadn't even thought about that, but I have to agree.  I've deliberately avoided getting an iPod (I use a Zen) and iMac (a PC), and every time I see someone holding an iPhone I have the urge to grab the thing and smash it against the nearest hard surface (and the phone, too) - partly because they're the spawn of the devil and partly for the reasons Brooker states.  There's only one thing worse in the world than slavish devotion to substandard kit - being smug about having something better.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 6, 2009)

Tillane said:


> every time I see someone holding an iPhone I have the urge to grab the thing and smash it against the nearest hard surface (and the phone, too)




LOL!  That definitely goes down as my 'Quote of the Day', today.


----------



## Happy Joe (Nov 6, 2009)

I started using computers with A Mac in the DOS days.
I am a PC fan.
I don't really see much difference except; price and stock Macs are not compatible with the wide variety of PC "standard" software/games.  Those with an interest can use either Windows or the Mac operation system on either platform (I'm not interested so I don't even know the name of the MAC OS).

Out of curiosity; how does a MAC rate on the Windows experience index?   (Running W7 of course).  ...And does Crysis (several years old now and relatively easy to run on a good, not exceptional, PC) work well?

Enjoy!


----------



## Fireyfly (Nov 6, 2009)

my first computer was a macbook and it started getting buggy after about a year. Two years later I had to get a pc because it just stopped working.
I love my PC, it rarely crashes my programs which the mac did nearly every five minutes and I've already had it a year with almost no trouble.
I vote PC!


----------



## Interference (Nov 6, 2009)

Linux...


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae (Nov 6, 2009)

PC all the way. I hate Macs.


----------



## The Ace (Nov 7, 2009)

Love that Windows 7.


----------



## chrispenycate (Nov 7, 2009)

I might be logging in from either, but the main audio studio computer's a Mac. (I can't actually log in from the sound effects computer which is a 386 running DOS 3.0, as it hasn't a modem, but could out of a synthesiser and probably the console.

I've got here through strangeties like DOS Rainbow, Atari even a RS Trash 80.

I don't really know anything about these computer thingies.


----------



## Culhwch (Nov 7, 2009)

I use a real computer.

Though I'll admit I do have an iPod. Don't be hating on them till you've tried them. I have the Classic, 120GB, and I've got that much music, television and movies on that thing it's not funny. And, like, 30GB still free. You can pry my iPod from ny cold, dead fingers...


----------



## Majimaune (Nov 7, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> And the adverts make me want to punch the TV.  But then, so do _most _adverts, which is why I press mute during the ad breaks, and go and do something else.  Not that I watch much TV anyway...


You have to admit, some of the Mac ads are quite genius.

The machine that won the fastest running of Windows 7 was... Can you guess it? Yes that's right, it was a Mac.

I can understand the price thing for Mac but I mean for what you get, the thing is made to last for a long time. Aluminium unibody, LED screen, not those liquid crystal things that are in most. They're robust little things.

I've been told that once you go Mac, you never go back. I think that is true for me. Or I at least wont be going back to Windows. Linux maybe because it is pretty cool but never back to Windows.


----------



## thesoothsayer (Nov 7, 2009)

Tillane said:


> You know, I hadn't even thought about that, but I have to agree.  I've deliberately avoided getting an iPod (I use a Zen) and iMac (a PC), and every time I see someone holding an iPhone I have the urge to grab the thing and smash it against the nearest hard surface (and the phone, too) - partly because they're the spawn of the devil and partly for the reasons Brooker states.  There's only one thing worse in the world than slavish devotion to substandard kit - being smug about having something better.



Don't really hate them, but I do avoid getting them. My friends are trying their darndest best to convince me to get Apple products, though. Have been resisting it so far.

I use Linux on my lab PC and my personal laptop. Also have another Windows PC in the lab.


----------



## reiver33 (Nov 7, 2009)

I've always used a PC as I used to build kit, and go back as far as DOS 3.x, Windows 3.x and Microsoft Office before it had a number.


----------



## Sparrow (Nov 7, 2009)

The thing about us Mac guys is we actually do things on our computer...


----------



## Happy Joe (Nov 7, 2009)

... because games don't work...

(Just being facitious...)

Used PCs (including Macs) for 25+ years to bring in a paycheck; I just wish that I had some degree of artistic talent.
Since retirement all of my tools are toys...

Enjoy!


----------



## Majimaune (Nov 8, 2009)

Happy Joe said:


> ... because games don't work...


That is a very common misconception. Even if the game isn't available for Mac it is usually very easy to get a program like Crossover to get it to work.

That said, I'm not much of a gamer so games not working on Mac doesn't really bother me too much.


----------



## Sparrow (Nov 8, 2009)

With gaming consoles so inexpensive I don't know who would want to use a Mac or PC for that purpose.  And I don't play games either, no time.

I work in the Printing Industry, and from creation to publishing to final print, it's all done on Macs, or almost all of it anyway.  We do use some powerful PC servers to link everything together and operate some of the machinery... which take days to install and get up and running!


----------



## Harry Kilmer (Nov 8, 2009)

Well, PC's are usually far superior games machines to consoles within about a year of a console coming out.

Unfortunately, it can cost a small fortune keeping a PC uptodate enough to play games. I got an xbox just so I could play GTAIV, and use that now for gaming.


----------



## Happy Joe (Nov 8, 2009)

Personally, I hate game console controllers, and prefer gaming on a PC (mouse and keyboard or steering wheel).
I just upgraded my gaming PC to resurrect it; it got cannibalized to upgrade the home theater PC (needed more SATA ports for hard drives/movie storage). The Gaming PC is now destined for this winter's cycle of vinyl record conversion to WMA files (unless a new, must play, game comes along).
Maybe I don't frequent the right places but I rarely see parts to customize/upgrade MACs.
I try to upgrade my best PC to 6 to 9 month old state of the art every 3 years or so
and can normally play any PC game available (if not at the highest possible frame rates, good only for bragging rights, IMO). The old parts get cycled into one of the other PCs and eventually go into one of the LAN rigs (Used when friends come over for Beer and games).

Pre-retirement; I did most, not all, of my design/statistical analysis/data base work on PCs, although I did a lot of technical writing on MACs, other than for a few niche apps, I don't see one as clearly superior to the other.

Enjoy!


----------



## PTeppic (Nov 8, 2009)

I use a computer which works, reliably and efficiently, with interchangeable data formats and minimal risk from any malware. Which at the moment happens to be a Mac Mini desktop and eeePc (linux) netbook. And an emulated Win98 PC for those things I can't bear to be without.


----------

